# What is the width of .......



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

the wall jump and "A" frame? finaly got a place almost large enough to hold a trial and several unused pastures for tracking


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.dvgamerica.com/graphics/A-Frame.gif

http://www.dvgamerica.com/images/hurdle.gif

There you go.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Eli_Doghttp://www.dvgamerica.com/graphics/A-Frame.gif
> 
> http://www.dvgamerica.com/images/hurdle.gif
> 
> There you go.


Thanks Kieth, how'd trial go this month? wish I coulda made it but was in the middle of moving to a new home


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually the trial went really well, you would have had plenty of dogs to look at. 3-SchH1's, 5-SchH2's, 7-SchH3's, 2-FH's, 1-StP. and 5 BH's. Good luck with the new place and have fun building!


----------

